# Central Michigan dog training



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Any groups that get together to train dogs throughout the spring and summer? I live in St. John's and am contemplating getting a dog and would like to train with others or at least learn of a place with some good facilities for training hunting dogs. Thanks


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

I live in Saint Johns and run a few bird dogs. I don't know of any training groups around the area but there are a few knowledgeable bird doggers in the area. Woodland Acres preserve use to have a summer training program that met Saturday mornings for dog / handler training. 

If you need help and can't find any quality help let me know I can try to help. I usually keep training birds and have property to run on. I will probably be working with some pups next year because we are planning a litter on request 

Good luck 
Dan G


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Btw. What breed of dog are you looking at?


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Kurzhaar


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Would love e to meet up and train sometime then. Will definitely keep in touch. Originally from Kalamazoo and we had a pretty good training group there. Was very nice to pick other guys brain. 

Craig


----------



## djc1285 (Jul 23, 2010)

Will be getting a group together spring/summer for training at a new club in Owosso. http://www.crookedfoothuntclub.com/
We also have Pro Trainer Rick Smith coming in July.
Email me if your interested [email protected]


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

SWMbruiser said:


> Kurzhaar


One breed that escapes me are they a versatile or flusher?


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

German breed GSP more or less


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

SWMbruiser said:


> Kurzhaar


You switched breeds


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup have a DD now wanted to go lab. No labs available now and wife doesn't care for labs. So we compromised and going back to Germany. My DD has been a great hunter. Just needed better training. Hopefully I can do a better job of it this time around


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

I live just north of Saint Johns and would like to find a training group as well. We have a vizsla and another pup on the way in Feb. I'd also be interested in training and any late season pheasant anyone wanted to get into as soon as the first few weeks of deer season are over.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in Laingsburg. If you guys ever get anything around for a training group, I'm in. I have gone to Woodland acres for the last few years during the winter for hunts and they have good flying birds and great habitat


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the pup. Gustav vom Riverwood. Little hellion. Can't wait to get him hunting. I hope I can develop him into a stud


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good hope to see him in training next year


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

All this warm weather has me anxious to train. Been running the dog at maple river a couple times on the weekend. If someone wants to get together on a fairly nice weekend and do some training or even just to socialize some dogs let me know!


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

I was up there running a few times around Christmas and New Years. I'd be game to meet you up there, but I think I am booked until next weekend. Has he been shot around at all? Or on any birds?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

VstarBR said:


> I was up there running a few times around Christmas and New Years. I'd be game to meet you up there, but I think I am booked until next weekend. Has he been shot around at all? Or on any birds?


Have had him on a dead duck and that is about it. Trying to locate some pigeons. Hopefully for this weekend to do a little intro work. Have been working him on the .22 starter pistol, with no problems. And the 20 GA and 12 GA. At long distances. Not worried about him being gun shy but we are still going slow. Let me know if you want to go. I am not real wild about maple river with the river/ice and the highway. I was told by someone else that sleepy hollow is a pretty good place to run a dog too so I was thinking of trying that some time.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

I live in laingsburg, so I am close to sleepy hallow, although I haven't ran out there much. But I do have a couple of spots I run at Rose lake, no birds but nice trails and easy to run the dogs.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Sleepy Hallow is nice in the spring when woodcock are migrating. Other than that few birds around but nice trails for puppy walks. Maple River area is very large and plenty of places to get away from the highway and train dogs. I recommend staying away from the flooding this time of year you will be walking though water. 

Dan G


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

I could probably do something Sunday. I don't want to go out on the river flats right now but there are some nice pieces of high ground in the maple river area that shouldn't be to much of a mess.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I live about 4 miles from the maple and am always up for exercising my girl. Feel free to pm me whenever you want to get out. 
Unfortunately I'm not really good at training but love watching my dog work. 
I went to woodland acres for the first time today. I really enjoyed it, the cover was good and they seemed like great folks.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Wallis said:


> I live about 4 miles from the maple and am always up for exercising my girl. Feel free to pm me whenever you want to get out.
> Unfortunately I'm not really good at training but love watching my dog work.
> I went to woodland acres for the first time today. I really enjoyed it, the cover was good and they seemed like great folks.


I go out there quite often. Jim and his family do a great job with their birds and cover. And they are very welcoming to new people and their families.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

VstarBR said:


> I go out there quite often. Jim and his family do a great job with their birds and cover. And they are very welcoming to new people and their families.


Went back to woodland acres today. The guys that were supposed to go with me all backed out at the last minute, but still had a blast with the pup. She keeps getting better and better! She pointing, retrieving and chasing down cripples really well. I feel like a proud poppa! I still can't believe that someone was going to have her put down.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice! Looks like you even picked up a chukar!! Why was someone going to put your pup down?


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures from last weekend with my dog and his older, smaller brother.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, man. Can't believe I missed some of these posts. Still chugging a long with my pup. Excellent pics. Those are some beautiful GSPs. Unfortunately, my February is shaping up to be quite jam packed, so not sure how much weekend time I am gonna have. But definitely keep in touch if you guys are gonna head out to train. We got some pigeons last weekend and just did a little intro work. His nose is strong, just got to tap into that pointing instinct yet.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

VstarBR said:


> Nice! Looks like you even picked up a chukar!! Why was someone going to put your pup down?


The previous owner thought she was dog aggressive so they were going to put her down. My brother is the vet for the family and didn't think that was the case. He took her home with him to see how she reacted to his dogs and she was totally fine. My brother sent me a picture of her and asked if I wanted her. I jokingly showed the picture to my gf and said "look at what I'm getting you". She immediately fell in love with her and my joke became a reality real quick! I had her shipped up from Texas. She is great around other dogs and besides the first few months of extreme separation anxiety she has been a solid citizen.
It turns out that a cpl months after we got paisley her sibling that she was supposedly so aggressive toward, wound up killing another dog. My brother always thought she was the snarly one and paisley would always best her in the tussles.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

i was thinking about taken in two dogs at a time for training on wild birds now that im retired not wanting to do the whole training thing. just run dogs daily on grouse and woodcock for a month a lot of people dont have the time to do that .and there dogs are just sitting in the kennel it takes birds to make a bird dog i live in kalkaska county if interested i was going to charge 350.a month ph number is 423 201 2560


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Got the pup out just South of Mt. Pleasant today at my deer hunting property. Just wanting to get the dog out for a run and to swap out some trail cam cards. He ended up points 3 grouse, which he is getting steadier and steadier with every flush. Looking forward to next fall! It seemed like everything was coming together for him this season and I can't wait for next season as I will not have school and will be able to get him out more!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

drenthp said:


> Got the pup out just South of Mt. Pleasant today at my deer hunting property. Just wanting to get the dog out for a run and to swap out some trail cam cards. He ended up points 3 grouse, which he is getting steadier and steadier with every flush. Looking forward to next fall! It seemed like everything was coming together for him this season and I can't wait for next season as I will not have school and will be able to get him out more!


What kind of pup you got?


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a male gsp. He will be turning 4 this spring. He had a hard transition from pen raised birds that he was trained on to the wills birds. I will be moving to the mount pleasant this summer from Grand Rapids and will be looking for people to hunt and fish with in the fall.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

drenthp said:


> I have a male gsp. He will be turning 4 this spring. He had a hard transition from pen raised birds that he was trained on to the wills birds. I will be moving to the mount pleasant this summer from Grand Rapids and will be looking for people to hunt and fish with in the fall.


Cool. I live in St. John's but work in Mt. Pleasant. Do most of my hunting and training west of there.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I would be really interested in getting together. He is my first grouse dog and I am still really new to upland hunting. Not to mention it is always more fun to hunt with others! What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

drenthp said:


> I would be really interested in getting together. He is my first grouse dog and I am still really new to upland hunting. Not to mention it is always more fun to hunt with others! What kind of dog do you have?


Also have a male GSP. He is only 6 mos. Right now. I joined Navhda and intend on spending a lot of time this summer training


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice! I have thought about joining a group like that but life has been too busy with school and work. Looking forward to graduating this June. Where is the group you joined out of?


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

drenthp said:


> Nice! I have thought about joining a group like that but life has been too busy with school and work. Looking forward to graduating this June. Where is the group you joined out of?


which NAVHDA group are you going to be training with? I was thinking about joining the SEMI one that trains at Highland. I also saw something on Crooked Foot Hunt Club where they are doing a 6 month membership for the training grounds, including ponds, in Owosso, which is about 10 minutes from my house in Laingsburg so I was thinking about that. They said that they will have chukars and ducks available for training.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

VstarBR said:


> which NAVHDA group are you going to be training with? I was thinking about joining the SEMI one that trains at Highland. I also saw something on Crooked Foot Hunt Club where they are doing a 6 month membership for the training grounds, including ponds, in Owosso, which is about 10 minutes from my house in Laingsburg so I was thinking about that. They said that they will have chukars and ducks available for training.


I am not sure if I will end up joining a training group or not. It looks like most of the training groups are going to be over an hour away from where I will be living in Mount Pleasant. I would also like to start running him on as many wild birds as I can. If there were some training groups closer to Mt. Pleasant I would be really interested!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes unfortunately not a whole lot close to the area. There is a group that trains in Kalamazoo as well as over by newaygo I believe. Most training will probably be locally on my own, but always good to go and get pointers from others with more experience


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I will most likely be doing a lot of training on my own and I am planning on most of my training being used to scout out different covers for the fall. I would not be opposed to meeting up with some guys that are close by.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

if you guys plan on running your dogs a lot this summer on state land, make sure you are following the "quiet time" rules. I think it goes from April to mid July and you cant run dogs because the birds are ground nesting.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I would love to run with some guys that have a little more experience than I do. I have been working my girl a bunch since duck season is over. I know it's not me but she is doing awesome and to be honest I'm not sure what else to work with her on. I have been running her with a buddies pointing lab pup and she has needed a bit more correction than before. I think the pups disregard for directions rubs off on her a little. 
Which leads me to a question...
Is running an inexperienced dog with a pup and two inexperienced dog handlers a recipe for disaster? I sure don't want to go backwards with her training. I am taking her to St. Johns again in the morning solo. I'm hoping for the obedient hunting partner I had. We will see!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you talking more about honoring a point?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have homers and quail, chuckers, pheasant & ducks if you guys are interested I train between grant and Fremont


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

SWMbruiser said:


> Are you talking more about honoring a point?


The bad habit I was referring to is her breaking as soon as the bird is flushed. I had her really steady and she would wait for my command to retrieve. Now she breaks as soon as the bird flushes. She did a little better today after a cpl birds. Maybe I am being to picky but I would like to keep her only retrieving at command for waterfowl. 
As far as honoring a point, she has never had the opportunity presented to her. She is always the one finding the bird and us letting the pup have time to get to the bird so he can honor her point. 
All so new to me, I really am unsure of myself. I've trained hog dogs, cattle dogs, and squirrel dogs but never an upland dog. I had one lab that was already to go when I got him so he made me look good.
I did work her with cpl guys that ran GSPs and they were very impressed with how she did. I guess that's something.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

N M Mechanical said:


> I have homers and quail, chuckers, pheasant & ducks if you guys are interested I train between grant and Fremont


I am very interested. Thanks!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Wallis said:


> I would love to run with some guys that have a little more experience than I do. I have been working my girl a bunch since duck season is over. I know it's not me but she is doing awesome and to be honest I'm not sure what else to work with her on. I have been running her with a buddies pointing lab pup and she has needed a bit more correction than before. I think the pups disregard for directions rubs off on her a little.
> Which leads me to a question...
> Is running an inexperienced dog with a pup and two inexperienced dog handlers a recipe for disaster? I sure don't want to go backwards with her training. I am taking her to St. Johns again in the morning solo. I'm hoping for the obedient hunting partner I had. We will see!


Bad idea. Training is training how can you train your dog when it watched an inexperienced pup/dog get away with it? Majority of the time, it will not bring the training up on the one that needs it, usually opposite and brings the training down to the inexperienced pup/dogs level.

So yes bad idea and most likely why your training went backwards.

The good news one exposure usually can be corrected after a couple of weeks in most cases. In other words it did not ruin the dog, it did put your training program back some. Which you already noticed yourself by your post.

Best to keep one dog/pup in crate while both help in the training of the one in the field. Why your flushing or attempting to the other can handle the check cord, whether planted or wild birds. If your running on planted birds, after working that find he can hold back a little to put down a bird, then catch up to you, before your pup/dog is on the next find, to be there to help. After getting back to the truck the course is already planted for the next pup/dog. The process can be repeated but it is a great opportunity for both not only to help one another, but to see flaws in one another's process (constructive criticism). Also both get to see the light bulb come on in each other's pup/dog, it does not get much better than that.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

i posted this on another forum.but if anyone is interested im thinking about takeing in a couple of dogs just to run on grouse woodcock not wanting to get in the whole training thing but maybe some whoa work. but mostly to to put dog on wild birds im retired now and can run dogs everday and know a lot of spots that have good numbers of grouse woodcock as i said i run my dogs everday when it training season so if you have a dog that needs hunted and put on wild birds i live in kalkaska county i would charg 350.00 a month thats only to pay for food and gas money i have had bird dogs most of my life and have 5 bird dogs now thats why i would only take in two at a time ph number 423 201 2560 leave message


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Hunters Edge said:


> Bad idea. Training is training how can you train your dog when it watched an inexperienced pup/dog get away with it? Majority of the time, it will not bring the training up on the one that needs it, usually opposite and brings the training down to the inexperienced pup/dogs level.
> 
> So yes bad idea and most likely why your training went backwards.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. Like I have stated I don't know come here from sic'em about training a pointing dog. So any advice is greatly appreciated.
When I get work stuff ironed out a little more I am going to get with Nick for some one on one training. I am really excited to get some feedback and advice from a professional!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Wallis said:


> Thank you for the advice. Like I have stated I don't know come here from sic'em about training a pointing dog. So any advice is greatly appreciated.
> When I get work stuff ironed out a little more I am going to get with Nick for some one on one training. I am really excited to get some feedback and advice from a professional!


Look forward to you coming out


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone been out looking for woodcocks? I went out last weekend for a bit with no luck. Did get some good pictures and videos though.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I sent my dog off to get started for a few weeks while I am super busy. Sat out and grilled last night had at least 3 outside my house. Heard one flying and 2 squawking on the ground. Pretty bummed I don't have my pup


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

VstarBR said:


> Anyone been out looking for woodcocks? I went out last weekend for a bit with no luck. Did get some good pictures and videos though.
> View attachment 247347


Lucky! I have been out 3-4 times and haven't seen a sign of anything. Who did you send your pup too?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

VstarBR said:


> Anyone been out looking for woodcocks? I went out last weekend for a bit with no luck. Did get some good pictures and videos though.
> View attachment 247347


Found 5 yesterday in north Oakland so there are a few but not a lot yet.The migration should peak after this next cold spell


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

VstarBR said:


> Lucky! I have been out 3-4 times and haven't seen a sign of anything. Who did you send your pup too?


Fred Saber out of Wing and shot training. Near Flint


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Well found my first woodcock this am. A buddy found one yesterday in the same area. I wonder if they are going to stick around if we get snow this week...


----------



## djc1285 (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that its spring time and our preserve season about to end we are starting a training group at the *Crooked Foot Hunt Club*. A summer training membership gives you 7 days a week access to over 300 acres and plenty of birds to use. Come in and train when you want and every Sunday we will hold group training sessions for all levels.
*
Summer Training Membership Cost $350.00 and you get:*
4 months access to over 300 acres and still expanding
Chukars/Quails and Pigeons available for training
7 days a week access and every Sunday at 9am we will hold a training group
Club House amenities
Indoor and Outdoor Training Rooms with Force Fetch Tables, Barrels and Kennels.
*
We will be holding a meeting at our clubhouse April 8th and 10am* for anyone interested. Our last hunt is Easter weekend then we will start our training group after then.

www.crookedfoothuntclub.com and look us up on facebook.
Email me for more info: [email protected]


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

what is the cost for the birds on top of the membership? I saw a flier at the Ingham county PF dinner for your place and it was saying 22 per chukar. is that the membership price?


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Found another woodcock last night in the Lansing area. They are starting to come through, with today's warm weather and the next few days looking decent as well, should be seeing some numbers coming through.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

12 yesterday in north Oakland.Might of had a couple double flushes


----------



## djc1285 (Jul 23, 2010)

VstarBR said:


> what is the cost for the birds on top of the membership? I saw a flier at the Ingham county PF dinner for your place and it was saying 22 per chukar. is that the membership price?





VstarBR said:


> what is the cost for the birds on top of the membership? I saw a flier at the Ingham county PF dinner for your place and it was saying 22 per chukar. is that the membership price?



No, it's gonna be cheaper then that. They are still negotiating prices with the bird guys and will have the pricing at the meeting.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Put up 8 woodcock yesterday right outside my house. Hear them squawking out there still this morning


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

just reading through this, I have a 10 month old WPG that I need some help with. I'll finish reading this thread when I'm not at work!
Newbie to pointers...


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

SWMbruiser said:


> Put up 8 woodcock yesterday right outside my house. Hear them squawking out there still this morning


Lucky you! I live in town, so I dont really have any around my house, however I did see one sitting in the road in front of my house a few years ago. it was really weird..


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

We used to run them in Troy,royal oak,southfield,clawson and such.Surprising where they stop for rest,and food.


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone looking to train I just talked to Jim Graham and he's got Chuckars at Woodland Acres. I'm thinking of heading over tonight to get a new puppy started and probably go 2-3 times a week until season.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

CGBVizslas said:


> Anyone looking to train I just talked to Jim Graham and he's got Chuckars at Woodland Acres. I'm thinking of heading over tonight to get a new puppy started and probably go 2-3 times a week until season.


When we get a little cool down I'd love to join ya.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

CGBVizslas said:


> Anyone looking to train I just talked to Jim Graham and he's got Chuckars at Woodland Acres. I'm thinking of heading over tonight to get a new puppy started and probably go 2-3 times a week until season.


What is the age of these Chukars? At Woodland Acres.


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> What is the age of these Chukars? At Woodland Acres.


He just picked them up. They are big and flew hard.


----------

